# Hobo Code to go



## ellilis

So I'm really not sure what to think of this, especially since it's on a site called "trainparty", but I had to share it:
http://www.trainparty.com/products/railroad-hobo-codes-bandana.html






I originally found it on rucksackrevolution's page, a little more crustified:


----------



## West

I see you found my page! Isn't that an awesome rag? Everyone should have one


----------



## ellilis

Ah, is that you? Indeed I did ^^


----------



## West

Shipping is wayyyy too much though. $3.99 plus $6.99 shipping? No way. I think Christian Discordia and Daniel, the guys I met who had them got them at some railroad museum.


----------



## West

ellilis said:


> Ah, is that you? Indeed I did ^^


And yeah that's me!


----------



## ellilis

Yeah, that sucks, love the bandana, but this trainparty business is... wtf? Could just make one too I suppose


----------



## Tude

cool, just ordered a couple.


----------



## wombatt

how do I buy one if I don"t have a credit card


----------



## dgsch

Estimated shipping in webstores is like giving someone a blank check... But the other two sites that carry the bandana quote around $20 ups ground, if that makes sense.


----------



## shabti

West said:


> I see you found my page! Isn't that an awesome rag? Everyone should have one


 Everyone should MAKE one. XD diy or die. This just might be the answer to the question of what to decorate my new guitar case with.


----------



## MEOW

dgsch said:


> Estimated shipping in webstores is like giving someone a blank check... But the other two sites that carry the bandana quote around $20 ups ground, if that makes sense.


That site has a shipping calculator? It came out to 6.99$ for me


----------



## dgsch

These two other sites carry the same item with far worse shipping estimates (At least to where I am.)

http://www.goldenspiketowergiftshop.com/cgi-bin/commerce.cgi?preadd=action&key=23020069

http://www.americasbesttrain.com/shop/hobo-codes-bandana-100-cotton-23-x-23-p-26284.html?cPath=871


----------



## sketchytravis

wombatt said:


> how do I buy one if I don"t have a credit card



Pre paid credit cards from like Walmart


----------



## Matt Derrick

i wonder if this is copyrighted? we could probably just make our own version and sell it on stp


----------



## Matt Derrick

also, we could update some of this shit, like the 'sunshine h':






which acording to John Hodgman's book _The Areas of my Expertise_ means "it is time for the hobos to rise up and overthrow the united states government".


----------

